# Elm:)



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Can't wait to mill this.. This guy called me asking me if want this tree and I explained to him about the Dutch elm disease but then he said that he's already started to cut it down and i was like tell him to stop! And I rushed over there and salvaged what I could.. Pretty pumped to mill it


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I like elm. I would take it over, say oak, any day of the week.







.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Just curious, which elm is that? Does Dutch Elm disease attach all elms? I like Red Elm, but hate the smell of Gray Elm (I think) that I've seen milled.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Can't wait to see the lumber from the crotch. Hope it's busy. Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't. That's pretty much all species though. Nice find. 

dj, maybe Daren knows the answer to your question I don't. We don't have it down here yet as far as I know. 








.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

djg said:


> Does Dutch Elm disease attach all elms?


No it does not. Of course the pictures are in the dark so this may be wrong...but that tree doesn't look like a dutch elm kill to me. Agian, in the dark, that looks like Siberian elm to me. A resistant species. And IMO one of the prettiest for lumber. Not super hard like some other elms, but I like the grain and stability.



.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

From what I have read all American and European species are susceptible to the disease. The Asiatic species are resistant or at least tolerant. I'm with Daren on Elm. It's a great wood and I especially like quartersawn elm. It can be a little difficult to dry flat but if you cut it just a little plump you can plane it out. Good luck!


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm pumped.. It wasn't killed from the dutch elm disease , I was just giving him a little background.. Lol the homeowner killed it by chopping it down. But I saved it from firewood!! Woowee!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ibangwood said:


> . . . the homeowner killed it by chopping it down.


The most common cause of premature death among all species is due to HAS disease (hatchet, ax, and saw). 

Have you got a plan for milling it, as in milling strategy? 





.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

The plan is...? No idea yet lol I have many logs from it. I plan on doing a little of everything (quarter saw, rift, plain) but elm is very hard to come by around these parts of the nj so I want to do something special with it.. Not sure what yet. But I'm pretty excited to mill the crotch! That's my fav part of every tree little but of everything on those


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*Elm*

I've milled ash from my woodlot that looked like that.Mine liked to cup so i now put alot of weight on it til dry. Post some pictures when you get it milled if you can. I'd like to see them. I can be a nice wood when dried properly.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> (hatchet, ax, and saw).


There is unrest in the forest. There is trouble with the trees...(sorry, I couldn't get it out of my head.)




.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Took you long enough. You must've plugged Hemisphere's in recently. 

(Mid - night . . . . on the waaater. I sawww . . . the ocean's dauuuughter) Now you have another stuck in there. :icon_cheesygrin:







.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Took you long enough.


Nope, I started singing it to myself the instant I read your post (and playing air bass)...Just waited awhile to derail the thread, for a change.

And you know I don't need any help getting songs stuck in my head, I'm like some disfunctional walking jukebox. Now it's stuck on E.L.O. :wallbash:




.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've made a couple of things from red elm.....love the wild looking grain. ...not so crazy about the splinters and wood movement, but the grain is very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

knotscott said:


> I've made a couple of things from red elm.....love the wild looking grain. ...not so crazy about the splinters and wood movement, but the grain is very cool. :thumbsup:


 Just out of curiosity, was your Red Elm kiln dried or just air dried?
Being a light wood, it seems like air drying might be adequate. Or is the kiln needed to assure minimum wood movement?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not positive, but since it came from a rough sawn supplier, I'd assume it was kiln dried. I found that it stabilizes pretty well if I let it acclimate a couple of weeks, then milled it slightly overized, and came back and sized it to final dimensions a day or two later. Of course the experiences with my particular boards might not indicate that all elm will act that way....


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Scott that Elm is pretty. Since you like that kind of grain pattern (me too) you would love Catalpa if you don't already. That Elm you used could even pass for Catalpa real easy. In fact if you'd posted it in a "I.D. this wood." type of post Catalpa would've been my first guess. 










.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

One pic!!! More to come!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Any more pictures ?







.


----------

